# NW EDT please?



## dressagelove (8 February 2013)

Can't find that sticky that was for finding an EDT now the forum has changed about....

But anyway, can anyone recommend a dentist who is based NW ish, and is good please? 

Cheers!!


----------



## webble (8 February 2013)

Whereabouts in NW?


----------



## dressagelove (8 February 2013)

Bolton/Bury


----------



## Mahoganybay (8 February 2013)

Who do you normally use? I have two that i can recommend but you may already use one of them? PM if you prefer.


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 February 2013)

Ivan stockdale or Craig griffiths


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (8 February 2013)

Does anyone have a number for either of these two guys? Only it would really help for when I next need one, thanks xx


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 February 2013)

Craig griffiths 01606 333119

Ivan stockdale 01270 780886


----------



## trottingon (9 February 2013)

Chris Lee 07930 606220


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (9 February 2013)

Thanks guys  xx


----------



## quirky (9 February 2013)

I have recently used Simon Gunson who was very good. Nice and quiet with the horse, took his time and explained all as he was going along.

Tel: 07794 550103


----------



## Dab (21 February 2013)

OP did you find an EDT, and if so who did you use and would you recommend?

I had heard that Ivan Stockdale never took on any new clients, is that right?


----------



## Liesel (21 February 2013)

Another vote for Ivan Stockdale.  He is superb and shows you what he is doing as he goes along and encourages you get your hands in your horses mouth to feel the before and after results.

I live on the IOM and he travels here for clinics.  I dont think he does individual visits from experience as he only works on the Island for about 2 days at a time but if you're willing to travel to where he is visiting you are able to get an appointment.  Luckily he has a good client base where I livery but anyone here only needs to travel a max of 5-10miles so he is accessible. 

It would definitely worth a call to him in case he visits yards in your area if you are able to box to where he is.


----------



## Toast (21 February 2013)

Rachel Hough or Paul Waudby


----------



## RockinRudolph (22 February 2013)

I use Sally Kingsley - she's lovely. I did use Kevin Hallett who was amazing but not from around here and had to cut back his workload a little.


----------



## HayleyUK (22 February 2013)

I use Craig Griffiths - but think he now has a closed book for new clients.


----------



## Grinchmass (23 February 2013)

Also use Chris lee, and he is recomended, he explains everything, encourages you to see and feel before and after results. He is enthusiastic and is good with the horses.


----------

